# www.GruenPhotoDesign.com



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, please take a look & comment.  Thanks!!

Gruen Photo & Design, LLC - Asheville Wedding Photographer - Greenville Wedding Photographer

Gruen Photo & Design, LLC - Asheville Wedding Photographer - Greenville Wedding Photographer


----------



## ayeelkay (Dec 23, 2010)

The website is a little slow to load. Quite a few look like the camera was held at an odd angle. But the majority of the wedding photos, I do like. Very unique.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks so much
anybody else?
site speed / flow
shots you love/hate


----------

